# The Swan of Tuonela From Lemmminkainen Legend



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

I am listening to this today. What an impact it creates specially the strings and the English Horn!
I have been listening to Maazel / Wiener Philharmoniker and Herbert Von Karajan /Berliner Philharmoniker and it is Karajan that edges Maazel mainly for the brilliant cor anglais soloist and the resonance of the Berlin Hall for the strings.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Sibelius*' _Lemminkainen Suite _is best listened to as a whole. It is probably his greatest work, IMHO. It is a very intense work that brings the legend to life so effectively. A profound & visceral experience to listen to. I have the Philadelphia/Ormandy version, which is superb.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

THE cor inglais solo!


----------

